# Wendy Williams' Real Hair!!



## BklynHeart (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!! Go Wendy! I've never seen her real hair... good for her!!


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.

It could be.  My aunt grew her hair out to waist wearing wigs.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

Why if she so pale?


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

If this is her hair, it's long. Good for her. But it looks thin and fried (from the color) to me.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Why if she so pale?



Maybe she didn't have any makeup on?


----------



## LunadeMiel (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed


 
It really does....


----------



## YoungWavey (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Why if she so pale?


 


maybe no makeup and she wanted to show you how natural she can be..minus the boobs/hair/makeup/


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

I just downloaded the picture and it looks to be hers.  It's long.


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 20, 2008)

She had a rep from Dr. Miracle (Dr. Kathleen Johnson) on the radio station today, and she was telling her that she always wear clip-on custom pieces because she likes big hair. Plus, she has a thyroid condition which makes her hair thin. So the rep wanted to see how her real hair looks so she took the pieces out and put the pictures up on her website.


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 20, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> She had a rep from Dr. Miracle on the radio station today, and she was telling her that she always wear clip-on custom pieces because she likes big hair. Plus, she has a thyroid condition which makes her hair thin. So the rep wanted to see how her real hair looks so she took the pieces out and put the pictures up on her website.



Oh wow... The color probably isn't helping either. She's relaxed right?


----------



## wheezy807 (Feb 20, 2008)

It does look rather thinned out, though. It's always wonderful to grow your hair too great lenghts, just hope she has enough knowledge to keep it.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Oh wow... The color probably isn't helping either. She's relaxed right?



I wonder if henna would help her.


----------



## SexySin985 (Feb 20, 2008)

She looks to orange-yerplexed


----------



## nycutiepie (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed


 
No, it's not you.  I agree but maybe it was greasy or something erplexed


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 20, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Oh wow... The color probably isn't helping either. She's relaxed right?


She just mentioned her hair is natural and not relaxed. When she goes to the salon they just wash, condition and blow dry.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 20, 2008)

Her hair is long yes  I don't want my hair to grow out thin like hers. I wonder why its so thin. but she has to be doing something right becase it relaxed bleached hair.


----------



## secretrose (Feb 20, 2008)

Where did you get these pics from? I don't know if it's hers. I am a huge wendy fan and I listen to her daily, she never said her hair was long before. she always wears clipins. I have seen her in person up and close many times.


ETA: Oh ok, I just read the post about her website.  I will check it out


----------



## tthreat08 (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed



Yep....that's exactly what I was thinking.  What's the point if it's gonna look like that?


----------



## BrownSkin2 (Feb 20, 2008)

It is long, but thin and fried.


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 20, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> If this is her hair, it's long. Good for her. But it looks thin and fried (from the color) to me.



Today on her show, the topic was about hair. She said that her hair does grow but it's really thin. She said it was like one noodle.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 20, 2008)

wow , thats impressive , i wouldnt have expected that from a mess like her lol


----------



## HoneyDew (Feb 20, 2008)

Someone in the unpopular opinions thread said 

if you don't have something nice to say....


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.
> 
> It could be. My aunt grew her hair out to waist wearing wigs.


 
Yes, I do agree with this quote my great grandmother grew her hair out to WSL wearing wigs as well as she is half blooded Cherokee Indian


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 20, 2008)

Not bad, not bad at all, Wendy.....

Thyroid issues *will* thin out your hair like that - and I'm sure the bleaching isn't helping either (I KNOW she's not claiming that's her natural color!) and she's not relaxed - *nod* That's most likely the only thing saving her hair as it is now - I hope she gets her thyroid regulated - that helps, I've heard.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 20, 2008)

HoneyDew said:


> Someone in the unpopular opinions thread said
> 
> if you don't have something nice to say....


 


So, True


----------



## LayneJ (Feb 20, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


> *She just mentioned her hair is natural and not relaxed.* When she goes to the salon they just wash, condition and blow dry.


 
Wow, I would've never guessed.

She should kill all that bleaching stuff though, especially with her hair already being so thin.


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

So shes natural and bleached?  So natural just = not relaxed?  After all these years I'm now confused.erplexed


----------



## audacity. (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.
> 
> It could be. My aunt grew her hair out to waist wearing wigs.


 
MM-HMM...


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Why if she so pale?


Why she so ugly???

Ok Ima stop being mean!

*NL quickly exits thread!*


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Why she so ugly???
> 
> Ok Ima stop being mean!
> 
> *NL quickly exits thread!*



Who you?  I don't rec your avatar.erplexed

And you can't be going around taking other peoples names.erplexed


----------



## JustKiya (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.
> 
> It could be. My aunt grew her hair out to waist wearing wigs.


 
*analyzing further* 
No-one pays for a 'scraggly' looking weave though, do they? I would think the thinness would kinda cement the fact that it's her hair - if it was super thick and glossy, okay, maybe not....


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Who you?  I don't rec your avatar.erplexed
> 
> And you can't be going around taking other peoples names.erplexed


Its really me girl!! I promise! 

Shoot my new advi has even thrown me for a loop. Everytime I see it I have to double take b/c it surprises me.


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 20, 2008)

She's always said she hates her natural hair because it's very thin and she likes big diva hair. She's never said anything about the length though. I'm suprized!


----------



## dlewis (Feb 20, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Its really me girl!! I promise!
> 
> Shoot my new advi has even thrown me for a loop. Everytime I see it I have to double take b/c it surprises me.



 I'm lovin your new hair.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I'm lovin your new hair.


Thanks D! Especially for that tutorial.


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.
> 
> It could be. My aunt grew her hair out to waist wearing wigs.


 

Yeah, I'm gonna need to see some scalp first.

She looks a lot less drag queen-ish than usual.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Feb 20, 2008)

I do not like the blonde but other than that s'ok


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 20, 2008)

She very pretty though.Can you imagine if she read everything ppl wrote about her and she talks about it on her show. She would light us up:burning:!


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 20, 2008)

I find it interesting that so many were skeptical that this could be her real hair. We all know the benefits of protective styling...which is what Wendy's hairpieces are. 

Not to mention all the negative comments about it looking "fried." The pictures are hardly large enough to see how healthy it is. 

Some of us would kill for that length AND as a natural - you can't help what God gave you right?

Makes me second guess some of the "niceties" that go on around here when members update fotki's and post new pics....


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Feb 20, 2008)

HAIRapy said:


> She's always said she hates her natural hair because it's very thin and she likes big diva hair. She's never said anything about the length though. I'm suprized!



Yeah I've heard her say that many times. I'm surprised too. It seems like it would be something she brags on, even if it is scraggly. 

I'm still not convinced though. It looks like there's a track at the bottom in that first picture. Or maybe it's a dent. Either way I'll take some shoulder length hair you can't see my scalp through over that any day.


----------



## secretrose (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been listening to her for the last hour and YES that is her hair.  I think the thinning might have more to do with the dominican blowouts she gets weekly.  She needs her natural hair straightened to blend well with the clipins.  Using too much direct heat WILL gradually thin out your hair.  I used to do this before LHCF and my hair went to less than half it's thickness in 7 months.  That's when I knew I had to stop.  She says her thinning is from a thyroid though.  It might be a combination.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Feb 20, 2008)

seeminglysweet said:


> I find it interesting that so many were skeptical that this could be her real hair. We all know the benefits of protective styling...which is what Wendy's hairpieces are.
> 
> Not to mention all the negative comments about it looking "fried." The pictures are hardly large enough to see how healthy it is.
> 
> ...




Agreed ....


----------



## drasgrl (Feb 20, 2008)

I think her hair looks fine.  I don't see stragley.  I'll take it.


----------



## BillyJay (Feb 20, 2008)

seeminglysweet said:


> I find it interesting that so many were skeptical that this could be her real hair. We all know the benefits of protective styling...which is what Wendy's hairpieces are.
> 
> Not to mention all the negative comments about it looking "fried." The pictures are hardly large enough to see how healthy it is.
> 
> ...


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone have more information on tyhroid and thinning hair? from experience? i'm thinking this could be the problem with my hair..it's growing but it's thin on the ends.

i may start a thread on this.

btw i love Wendy & her hair looks good.


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm very happy to see that she posted this on her site and talked about it on her show.  I do think her ends look a little thin, and I would prefer my hair to be a bit thicker, you have to take into account her hair care practices which have led to the way it appears.  Including the thyroid problem.   But I say more power to her!

What's cool about this is that it shows that just because celebs wear weaves/wigs/tracks etc, it doesn't mean their hair is damaged or shorter than a minute, lol.  Heck whenever I book a job I'm the FIRST to throw my hair up in a weave, I'm not letting ANYONE get near my hair with hot irons and hair spray!!!!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it looks terrible...length isn't everythingerplexed.

ETA:  It's just my opinion...I didn't know about the Thyroid issue.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 20, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.



LOL agreed!!!

her hair looks like it is in ROUGH shape.


----------



## poookie (Feb 20, 2008)

...

wendy has long hair.  sure it may be a bit thin because of a MEDICAL condition she has, but this is the long hair care forum.  not the long beautifully thick perfectly styled hair care forum.

for people to still come out with negative things to say about her... what are you really thinking about some of the ladies here that post pics?  not everyone is blessed with thick hair; some people have thinning hair regardless of how well they treat it.

go 'head wendy with your long hair!  it'd be nice to have that length.


----------



## taytay86 (Feb 20, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


>


 
She's soo gross.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

I dont know yall.....

I think if we all died our hair that color blond it would look a couple times worse.

Her hair is a thin density....nothing wrong with not being thick, i actually like the density of her hair *shrugs* lol

If you look at her texture on the fourth pic over, it looks like she has very fine strands, soft/silky hair, and very pliable hair.

If she were to dye her hair black, deepconditon/moisturize and trim, it would be on point imo. (it also looks like she has a little breakage around shoulderlength though, or that those are her natural layers, if all her hair was blunt, it would add to the thickness)

Plus keep in mind that she JUST took the clip ons out of her hair, hair usually looks alittle thin/rough after you take weaves out. 

Hate the face in the 3rd pic though.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Feb 20, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> She's soo gross.



ITA  The words "over-glorified skank" comes to mind. (don't shoot me yall. I just think this woman is hella vile. She might be a decent person to some but gah....... let me hush.)


Nice length but it doesn't look healthy. I have thin hair too so it's not that I am being biased about that. It just looks really dry... I wonder if that is from the thyroid too. I thought I had a thyroid condition at one time because of my thinning hair but it turned out to be anemia.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Feb 20, 2008)

Whoa! I had no idea that her real hair was so long. I heard her talking about the pics on the radio today. Very nice.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 20, 2008)

Whatever the conditon of hair hair though, she has lots of potential  
Not sure if she knows about LHCF or not (some of her poses looks like she does....) But if that is her hair pre-proper hair care, and with her doing all the wrong things. Wow.   

I dont really like her attitude either though, only saw her show on vh1. So rude sometimes lol, but amusing.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Feb 20, 2008)

She has great length...this is a surprise due to seeing her in all those huge weaves, wigs, whatever she wears


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 20, 2008)

Forgive me for being old, but WHO IS SHE???


----------



## NappFrizz83 (Feb 20, 2008)

naturallady said:


> Why she so ugly???
> 
> Ok Ima stop being mean!
> 
> *NL quickly exits thread!*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
she is pretty mean to people on her show though so oh wellz


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea her hair was that long. I think if she stopped the blowouts and just did rollersets/maybe blow out the root it would look nicer. It's not perfect, but it's not easy getting hair to waistlength AND maintain the thickness.  Oh, and that color is not helping her at all...I agree black hair would make her hair look a lot healthier.


----------



## Whisper (Feb 20, 2008)

OH yes!! She has spoke about her hair on her show plenty of times. Her and Charlamagne were talking about how long her natural hair was like one month ago.  She mentioned that her hair was 'to her bra strap'. I presumed she meant (shoulder brastrap)   but she surprised me today as she is bra strap. She always says that she takes thickness over length, hence the clip ins and ponytails.

My mother and my friend have Thyroid disease. My friends hair used to be mega thick,but now it's not due to the condition . My mother gets a body wave and rocks a short cut, tapered in the back because her hair was so bad after her diagnosis.


----------



## amwcah (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow!  I would have never guessed this one.  Go Wendy!


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, she has some long hair.  My hair is thin....so, I guess it will appear damaged at longer lengths also No matter Im gonna rock it anyways


----------



## poetist (Feb 20, 2008)

poookie said:


> ...
> 
> wendy has long hair. sure it may be a bit thin because of a MEDICAL condition she has, but this is the long hair care forum. not the long beautifully thick perfectly styled hair care forum.
> 
> ...


 

You already know. Its the same thing when it comes to looks. We find everything wrong with celebs, but let a member post a pic and everyones telling her she's America's Next Top Model.


----------



## theAlist (Feb 20, 2008)

poetist said:


> You already know. Its the same thing when it comes to looks. We find everything wrong with celebs, but let a member post a pic and everyones telling her she's America's Next Top Model.


 

   co-signing...


----------



## cmw45 (Feb 20, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed


 
I was thinking the same thing...but didn't want to be a hater. You're a doll so if you were thinking that then I think I'm okay.

@pookie....I'm sorry if a member posted a picture of their hair looking like that I probably just wouldn't comment. As in, just not say anything at all. I know I know. I shouldn't say it but it's the truth. Her hair is a very nice length...but medical condition or not...information I don't think was included in the original post...I think how thin here hair is partly due to the fact that it is double processed.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 20, 2008)

seeminglysweet said:


> I find it interesting that so many were skeptical that this could be her real hair. We all know the benefits of protective styling...which is what Wendy's hairpieces are.
> 
> Not to mention all the negative comments about it looking "fried." The pictures are hardly large enough to see how healthy it is.
> 
> ...




I like your thinking...
Ladies, when I get it together and finally post a pic, please don't play nice with me, give it to me straight! If my stuff looks scraggly, thin let me know!

You, most people accept 'niceties' much better than honesties.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 20, 2008)

First, I've never heard of Wendy Williams but I'm not hating...just some observations.

Second, I'm sure she has her reasons for keeping her hair long, but truthfully there are a lot of shorter cuts that will give her a fuller length. My grandmother had waist length hair that thinned badly but she wouldn't cut it for religious reasons.

Third, I'm very knowlegeable of thyroid conditions that do cause a lot of women to suffer thinning hair,  high blood pressure will do the same.

Finally, I can't believe how bleached it looks. Regardless of medical issues I'm sure that bleaching isn't helping the overall health of scalp and hair.


----------



## NewYorkgyrl (Feb 20, 2008)

Ebonybee said:


> truthfully there are a lot of shorter cuts that will give her a fuller length.


 
IMO hair cuts only appear to make your hair look thicker for about a week or so. That is one reason why there is that myth that if you trim your hair very frequently then you can have thick hair. And that myth has been proven false in many threads on this forum.


GO WENDY!!! I think that the number one thing that she needs to do is to dye it a darker color. Highlights and bleach jobs can really make a person's hair look more damaged than it is (if it is even damaged at all).

Then she needs to leave the Dominicans alone!!!!!!!!

And of course keep eating healthy drink lots of water and then get help for her thryoid problem.

Hmmmm maybe she should try the henna 
Oh and castor oil on her scalp.


----------



## angellazette (Feb 20, 2008)

Well good for her!  She could probably do without the bleaching since she has a thryoid issue already causing her hair to be naturally thin.  At any rate, good for her cause I sure wish my hair was that length!


----------



## Britt (Feb 20, 2008)

poetist said:


> You already know. Its the same thing when it comes to looks. We find everything wrong with celebs, but let a member post a pic and everyones telling her she's America's Next Top Model.


_
But of course . Glad i'm not the only one that has noticed this._


----------



## misscrystal (Feb 20, 2008)

Her hair looks really thin and damaged . I think she's been coloring her hair too much and not caring for it under all those massive weaves.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 20, 2008)

*Wendy is cool, admits to being the way she is for her show's 'enrichment' but still attends P.T.A.,bakes cookies for her son's school bake days, loves her husband despite his faults,** wishes for her sister's full, long hair, knows she has '**1noodle' long hair.** Wendy is real when she wants to be; she's the first to tell her own negatives. **I admire her for showing the real hair** and is trying to gain hair health a**s well as physical** health**. D**R {no}**MIRACLES** may not be the best method but she is trying. The woman pumping DR. MIRACLES was promoting the product as a cure all.*


----------



## chebaby (Feb 20, 2008)

like someone else said i think it would look much better if it was a darker color. but it is long and if it wasn't for the thin-ness lol i would be drooling. and to think she prolly isn't even trying
haterssaywhat


----------



## glamazon386 (Feb 21, 2008)

locabouthair said:


> Today on her show, the topic was about hair. She said that her hair does grow but it's really thin. She said it was like one noodle.



Sounds like my hair.


----------



## graCeful_89 (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow its long but unhealthy looking. She needs some LHCF. Her kid goes to school with my best friend's little sisters. Shes..._interesting_ in person to say the least...I mean, I could easily go up to her and say hey I saw you online with your hair and heard you wanted it to be thicker..BUT i won't. Shes really rude to my friend's mother. (till she found out she was head of the p.t.a or something like that - now shes all _buddy buddy)_


----------



## locabouthair (Feb 21, 2008)

glamazon386 said:


> Sounds like my hair.



Aww. Girl I feel you. I really want to cut to this mess off right now. But there has to be a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 21, 2008)

it is me but...why is her hair really short on the sides and really long in the back? and why is the color different in the back?


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 21, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> She's soo gross.


Do you mean her look or her personality?

I like Wendy and I miss hearing her in Philly!! C'mon ladies, her face has nothing to do with her hair. I see people calling her ugly and stuff... that's messed up- no one's perfect I wouldn't be suprised if it was hers. Maybe, like a lot of the longer-haired women on here- we are our own worst critic. Maybe she never brags because she feels because of the thinness or whatever other reason, her hair is nothing to brag about.  GO WENDY!!


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 21, 2008)

chebaby said:


> like someone else said i think it would look much better if it was a darker color. but it is long and if it wasn't for the thin-ness lol i would be drooling. and to think she prolly isn't even trying
> haterssaywhat


ITA, darker colors do make hair look thicker. I LOVE the length. She probably doesn't even try because she's not interested in wearing it out (w/o extensions) because she hates the shape of her hair. She does need LHCF... Could you imagine how much better her hair would be if she paid as much attention to it as she does diets? It would probably be behind her knee caps by now


----------



## bluebearfanatic (Feb 21, 2008)

wow...all that coloring and weave sure thinned out her hair..ewww!


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 21, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Why if she so pale?


She's always been pale, she wears lots of make up to cover that up. I love Wendy, but I HATE that bright pink lipstick she wears...

I don't mean to be acting like I know her or anything... I think I'm going through withdrawl from not being able to hear her radio show

I'll shut up about Wendy now...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm confused. Am I the only one who sees the obvious breakage? The hair above her shoulder is 5 times thicker that the hair below it. I don't think it looks very good. I don't think there is any thing cute about broken hair. I've seen members post pictures like that and I didn't think it looked good either. Maybe the people who posted those positive comments aren't the same ones posting that they don't think her hair is attractive.


----------



## Tee (Feb 21, 2008)

STLCoverGirl said:


> Wow, I had no idea her hair was that long. I think if she stopped the blowouts and just did rollersets/maybe blow out the root it would look nicer. It's not perfect, but it's not easy getting hair to waistlength AND maintain the thickness. Oh, and that color is not helping her at all...*I agree black hair would make her hair look a lot healthier.*


  I agree with the bold.


----------



## fluffylocks (Feb 21, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I'm confused. *Am I the only one who sees the obvious breakage? The hair above her shoulder is 5 times thicker that the hair below it*.* I don't think it looks very good. I don't think there is any thing cute about broken hair*. I've seen members post pictures like that and I didn't think it looked good either. Maybe the people who posted those positive comments aren't the same ones posting that they don't think her hair is attractive.


 
Yeah i see it.

I think she should trim the broken shoulder area straight so the ends arent jagged, and cut all of her hair that length, or make it so the longer thinner area is not so signifigantly longer----i've seen alot of people whose lower region of the hair grows faster than the top (verus the top and bottom growing even or top faster which is more desirable)

Then dye it black, protien treatment, deepconditon, rollerest.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Feb 21, 2008)

BklynHeart said:


>


 
Why does she look like Tyrone Biggums from the chapelle show? What is up with her 'Pookie from New Jack City' lips? She looks like a crackhead. Is this what Thyroids do? Her hairline looks so pushed back. I hope Dr. Miracle works for her. Her hair is long, though.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 21, 2008)

IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE.  I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO.  EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave.  i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.  

i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled:  "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now?  I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure


----------



## DayStar (Feb 21, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed



gorgeous length but very scraggly


----------



## DayStar (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.



me too


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE.  I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO.  EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave.  i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled:  "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now?  I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure


*
Ooooo looord!*


----------



## aloof one (Feb 21, 2008)

If it was a LHCFer, a bunch of people would wait. Someone would come in and say great progress keep it up, then depending on who that person was, a bunch of folks would follow her in and say the same thing...

Its like when people post a thread asking if they are APL or SL (they know they are, I mean you saw the picture and you obviously know what it is since you been on this site and seen errbody elses pics...) so they can get responses. Even if the hair is jacked up and see through people are going to be nice.

This girl isn't one of "us" so folks are being mean because its easier. She's not reading the site, I guess, so it makes it OK.

I think her hair is damaged and scraggly, but hey... she has a condition so at least she keeps whatever hair she can get right?

As far as the lips? She needs to get something done about that ASAP.



FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE.  I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO.  EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave.  i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled:  "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now?  I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure


----------



## HAIRapy (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE. I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO. EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave. i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> *i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled: "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now? I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure*


Thank ya, the truth comes out!!! YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!!  (those caps are on purpose LOL)


----------



## Mestiza (Feb 21, 2008)

I would love to see what her hair would look like w/ better haircare practices.


----------



## Sparker65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Would someone who believes this is her hair explain why this picture looks like she has on a baseball cap underneath thin hair?  If you look closely it looks like a cap on her head.  I'm just saying it doesn't look like a real scalp to me. My mother had thyroid issues when I was growing up and she wore wigs alot.  Her hair was never this messy looking. I remember playing with her old scraggly wigs.  This picture reminds me of her old wigs.


----------



## BklynHeart (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know if she still goes there but she used to go to this salon called De La Cruz, some high-falutin' place.  
Her front, sides and back is jacked-up because those are the hairs that are left out when she clips her hairpieces in and they cover it.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Feb 21, 2008)

Sparker65 said:


> Would someone who believes this is her hair explain why this picture looks like she has on a baseball cap underneath thin hair?  If you look closely it looks like a cap on her head.  I'm just saying it doesn't look like a real scalp to me. My mother had thyroid issues when I was growing up and she wore wigs alot.  Her hair was never this messy looking. I remember playing with her old scraggly wigs.  This picture reminds me of her old wigs.



It could be the indent from the hair piece she wears. When I clip my hair up or wear a hat I get a dent like that too.


----------



## Transformer (Feb 21, 2008)

Let's be honest!  Celebritology has its drawbacks.  Surgery to remove my thyroid has been scheduled since November.  Maybe I should think seriously about going through with it.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 21, 2008)

Because she took out her pieces and her hair was probably up in a ponytail which we all know creates a crease in ur head.  y would you think she is lying or rockin a thin, raggedy ass weave like that.  she loves big hair and her weaves are always humongous cuz she says it makes everything look smaller which is why she loves big hair.





Sparker65 said:


> Would someone who believes this is her hair explain why this picture looks like she has on a baseball cap underneath thin hair? If you look closely it looks like a cap on her head. I'm just saying it doesn't look like a real scalp to me. My mother had thyroid issues when I was growing up and she wore wigs alot. Her hair was never this messy looking. I remember playing with her old scraggly wigs. This picture reminds me of her old wigs.


----------



## Paris Belle (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow. I'm not surprised though. She's always said that she had a lot of hair under the weave.

My aunts and grandmother all have long thick natural hair and insist upon wearing wigs, so I can definitely relate. They think it's easier to maintain.


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 21, 2008)

If it's her's, it might be long but it looks REALLY REALLY damaged! I wouldn't want long damaged hair. I would want long, thick, healthy hair myself, but to each his own


----------



## scorpian (Feb 21, 2008)

Mestiza said:


> I would love to see what her hair would look like w/ better haircare practices.



Me too....


----------



## Suerte (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE.  I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO.  EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave.  i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled:  "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now?  I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure



Girl, thank you! I need to add you to my friends list cuz OMG I love you!


----------



## Sparker65 (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty;3826311[B said:
			
		

> ]Because she took out her pieces and her hair was probably up in a ponytail which we all know creates a crease in ur head. y would you think she is lying or rockin a thin, raggedy ass weave like that.[/B] she loves big hair and her weaves are always humongous cuz she says it makes everything look smaller which is why she loves big hair.


 
Maybe I'm not being clear.  When I look at the picture, I see what appears to be a white cap under her hair.  It looks like a baseball cap. I don't see a crease. Does anyone see what I'm talking about?


----------



## scorpian (Feb 21, 2008)

Sparker65 said:


> Maybe I'm not being clear.  When I look at the picture, I see what appears to be a white cap under her hair.  It looks like a baseball cap. I don't see a crease. Does anyone see what I'm talking about?



I see it but, she is in a studio and I thought that that was just the reflection from all of the cameras and the lights erplexed


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 21, 2008)

awwww, thanks 



Suerte said:


> Girl, thank you! I need to add you to my friends list cuz OMG I love you!


----------



## Suerte (Feb 21, 2008)

Doubting that it is real, is probably just due to not liking WW the radio personality (which is totally understandable) and assuming that since so much about her is fake (personality, body, etc) that her hair, even when she is saying it is real, must be fake too.

I get that. In the REAL non-LHCF world, I get that. BUT seeing as much as we know about hair, and seeing that several women on here with colored lightened hair that is long (some are healthy and some are not) and seeing hair that is 'not supposed to be able to grow long' pass waists, tailbones, hipbones... I think maybe we'd be more open minded.
WW didn't say "Look at how long sexy and delicous my hair is, envy me, Bishes, envy me dahling!"

I think some of the white we might be seeing is the reflection from the lights off of her scalp through some extra thin overprocessed hair. And the bends are most likely from hairbands or braiding or clamping. Hello... wet bun and take your ponytail down. Crimp right at the band site.

WW the person might be way different from WW the radio personality we all love to hate.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE.  I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO.  EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave.  i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled:  "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now?  I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure


very true lol


----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Feb 21, 2008)

what would be funny is if she actually lurked on/was a member of LHCF...


----------



## lovenharmony (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm no Wendy Williams fan, but I'm glad to see that her hair is long....I would've never guessed since she boasts about her wigs and weaves all the time. Yes, it's pretty thin looking, but her thyroid condition and her styling preferences exacerbates her hair issues. If she stopped bleaching and getting blowouts for at least a year, I think her hair would be much healthier and thicker. And those who are riffing on Wendy, at least her hair can grow that long and she has the potential to have a beautiful head of hair - she damages it on a regular basis and is STILL retaining length!


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Feb 21, 2008)

poookie said:


> ...
> 
> wendy has long hair.  sure it may be a bit thin because of a MEDICAL condition she has, *but this is the long hair care forum.  not the long beautifully thick perfectly styled hair care forum.*
> 
> ...



Btw I loooove Wendy. I'm listening to her on the internet right now. But as she herself would say, it is what it is.


----------



## ricochet (Feb 21, 2008)

lauren450 said:


> Is it me, or does it look scraggly?erplexed



I was thinking the same thing, length with no density is 
 IMO.


----------



## berry87 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Its her hair ya'll its not hard to believe. She wears wigs etc all the time so she's doing a a form of protective styling.* Contrary to other listeners who posted earleir,*I have heard her say on some  occasions *that  she has* Long hair* under her wigs/clips  but Its very thin! I remember hearing it during the Ciara interview(which you can listen on youtube) and other times when nicole talks about her short style, or Charlemagne gets on her about her Huge wigs   Also there are some childhood pics on the experience site where she has long hair. She just needs to stop bleaching, a good trim for those ends and just take care of it!  I don't understand why its so hard for folks to believe especially here!


----------



## cclark1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Her hair looks terrible. Long hair does not equal attractive in her case. She should cut that bleached mop and start over


----------



## Luvmylife (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow...here I am defending Wendy Williams of all people! 

I do believe that this is her hair. 
IMO, it does look consistent with someone who has a thyroid disorder. Adding in bleach, frequent heat styling and stress from weaves/wigs/whatever and that definitely would describe the pics posted. God bless her on the length. The fact that it grew so long let's us know that she's at least on the right track...but this is not a look I would like for myself. (Dye it dark, cut it and leave the Dominicans alone.)


----------



## chebaby (Feb 21, 2008)

some of these posters are so childish. who cares what her face looks like? she has hair...i thought thats what this forum was about silly me


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 21, 2008)

for real i don't think all of that is hers.

and i'm not hating, i love her show.





dlewis said:


> I need her to part her hair in 6 section so I can see.
> 
> It could be. My aunt grew her hair out to waist wearing wigs.


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 21, 2008)

I think she has fabulous length!  It looks so silky and fine.  My natural hair would never look like that.  I would love to have that length...mine would be relaxed and either my natural color or a black or blue-black rinse but I guess that's more of a style decision or a matter of taste or preference.  I would just love to have the length.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Feb 21, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE.  I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO.  EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave.  i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled:  "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now?  I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure



And this is exactly why I haven't posted progress pics! I would hate for sum 1 to say 'ohh great progress' just to be nice or 'oh girl ur hurr looks like a straw broom' just to be malicious! uggh!

now as for Wendy, bless her heart, any sickness can cause havoc on your hair! as for the length, idk...looks like hers.


----------



## missnappylady (Feb 22, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> Forgive me for being old, but WHO IS SHE???


*THANK YOU!!* I thought I was the only one. I've never heard of or seen her before. 

Anyway, I'm definitely following Miss. Wendy' lead (thin hair or not), ... and getting a wig or 2.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Feb 22, 2008)

her hair is long!!! but not healthly looking like u all are saying. It looks really thin.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Feb 22, 2008)

It looks like her hair to me. It's so funny that it's hard to believe on this site...that tries to break the stereotype and when we see someone with long hair we doubt it. Go figure! 

I work with a lady who has the same thyroid problem as Wendy. She has Dreds, she bleaches and her hair looks similar to Wendys'. The hair has a strange, dry/course texture (regardless of hair type) and feel to it but it is still long, it's thin but long and fragile.


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Feb 22, 2008)

Go 'head Wendy!  No hateration here, she can easily fix the condition of her hair dramatically by not bleaching anymore and using less heat for awhile.  

It's not too healthy but I love the length!


----------



## DivaD04 (Feb 22, 2008)

What the h-e-double hockey sticks is going on...she needs to fire who ever does her hair if not herself. I think she needs to get a lhcf account or if she already have one...take the time out and read alot of what the laies here are doing to nourish and apply it to her crop. My Godsis has a thyroid condition as well and her hair is full and on its way to apl. Yall don't beat me up 2 bad b/c I know everone's body is different, I know. For that crop to be so damn thin of course she's adding to get BIG hair. Plus she needs a makeup artist.

On second thought:
By the way I'm not hating on the length...skeptical, but I'll give her the power fist and say right on sista...but I still think she can use lhcf...maybe if any of you know her drop a line or 2 and tell her about this site, she might find it useful.


----------



## ILYandY (Feb 22, 2008)

IMO if its her hair or not it really don't make a difference because the rest of her look is the center of attention not her hair which in many ways scares me. No I'm not hating I just don't seen many women with her unique look. 

I just was thinking back when her stylist gave out his information and prices on the radio I can't but help to think of him like I do when it comes to Ellin Lavar and her being the self convicted murderer of Susan Taylor's hair line Both of them are on my black list and do not ever call list.


----------



## ILYandY (Feb 22, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> IDK WHY MOST PPL ARE BEING SO NEGATIVE. I'M SURE IF I JUST TOOK A BUNCH OF HAIR EXENSIONS OUTTA MY HAIR TO SHOW SOME ONE MY MESS WOULD BE LOOKIN ROUGH TOO. EVERYONE IS ACTIN LIKE SHE TOOK THESE PICTURES TO SHOW HER LONG BEAUTIFUL HAIR OR SOMETHING...IF SHE WENT TO THE SALON OR SOMETHING AND HAD IT DONE IM SURE IT WOULD LOOK 100x better (just realized i had CAPS lock on and not typin all that over lol) than after just pullin it from under her weave. i'm not even gonna front, i have seen some messed up heads in here and ppl posting sayin 'ohh great progress' or other stuff knowin good and durn well they are prolly hittin post and thinkin the same things posted in this thread right now.
> 
> i have to ask, if this was an LHCF member and she just posted these same pics in a thread titled: "i just made waist length, woohoo!!!" would we be seeing any of these comments being posted right now? I highly doubt it, all we would see is a bunch of posts congratulating her on her length I'm sure


 


 yeah its so true but you have to remember Wendy is fair game because she has been on the radio for years talking about people, so why should we change our true thoughts and be nice not only that but someone said "if you don't have anything nice to say I guess don't say anything well if the original poster wanted people to be nice then it should have been post as so.

What about the first amendment not to get deep but we do have rights or does this forum has its own rights when it comes to comes freedom of speech and if it do please post it immediately so I can bounce maybe lurk ok dammit lurk. WENDY IS FAIR GAME TO ALL PEOPLE.

Sorry for the Hijack


----------



## DivaD04 (Mar 22, 2010)

is there an update on WW's hair. I'm watching her show right now....and I have to admit...this what looks to be a tricolor effect...looks soooo yummy! So, I'd like to know, any new info on her hair?


----------



## SaucyWow (Mar 22, 2010)

Dying your hair blonde like that can make anyone "look" pale. Look at the wife on The Crews reality show. She looks HORRIBLE! It washes out your color. Yeah that's Wendys real hair. I remember when she did the big "reveal" on the radio. It's very thin so I don't envy her hair at all. She needs to chop it off and stop dying it blonde. Now her sister Wanda has nice thick hair. 

I don't know if you all watch Americas Top Model but there was a girl on there with a short wig on and she took it off and has a head full of long "Oprah" hair. lol It's gorgeous. My point is, just b/c someone wears a weave or wig does not mean that they're bald headed underneath. Some people like to switch it up a bit or just don't like their thinning hair.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Mar 22, 2010)

She said on her show she had long hair but it's naturally thin that's why she doesn't show it.


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 22, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> If this is her hair, it's long. Good for her. But it looks thin and fried (from the color) to me.


 

My thoughts exactly.  Long hair means nothing to me if it's unhealthy.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember her saying on her show that her hair was super thin... I ♥ wendy anyway!!


----------



## Miss AJ (Mar 22, 2010)

If her hair is already naturally thin then her bleaching it blonde is not helping.  I wonder how well she is taking care of it under all them wigs...


----------



## apemay1969 (Mar 22, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Yes, I do agree with this quote my great grandmother grew her hair out to WSL wearing wigs as well as she is half blooded Cherokee Indian


 
Everybody grandmama half Cherokee...or Cree like mine


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh wow! 

I've seen pictures of her hair when she was younger, but I didn't know she was hiding all that!!! Don't like the color, but the length is gorgeous


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember when I saw these photos on her website and being shocked it was so long. I have also seen childhood pictures of her and she always rocked two really long pigtails. Her texture in those photos looked like it is in the 3's. So I believe this is her hair.

It is really thin and looks damaged though. She could grow a beautiful head of hair if she used healthy hair care practices.


----------



## swalker31 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah great length but very thin, I wonder if all the bleaching did that?? Who knows!!


----------



## Bachelorette (Mar 22, 2010)

She has mentioned before that she's natural and she wears wigs mostly cos her thyroid issues (note her eye balls) makes her hair very thin so she avoids leaving it out


----------



## Kellum (Mar 22, 2010)

Bachelorette said:


> She has mentioned before that she's natural and she wears wigs mostly cos her thyroid issues (note her eye balls) makes her hair very thin so she avoids leaving it out



Yeah I remember her saying that on her show. She said her was baby fine and she doesn't relax it.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 22, 2010)

ILYandY said:


> IMO if its her hair or not it really don't make a difference because the rest of her look is the center of attention not her hair which in many ways scares me. No I'm not hating I just don't seen many women with her unique look.
> 
> I just was thinking back when her stylist gave out his information and prices on the radio I can't but help to think of him like I do when it comes to Ellin Lavar and her being the self convicted murderer of Susan Taylor's hair line Both of them are on my black list and do not ever call list.



Oh no Ellin Lavar does Susan Taylor's hair!  Adding her to my never call list too. erplexed


----------



## Country gal (Mar 22, 2010)

It's her hair but she says it is paper thin. She says she has "good hair" but it ain't good to her because it is so thin.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Mar 22, 2010)

JustKiya said:


> Not bad, not bad at all, Wendy.....
> 
> Thyroid issues *will* thin out your hair like that - and I'm sure the bleaching isn't helping either (I KNOW she's not claiming that's her natural color!) and she's not relaxed - *nod* That's most likely the only thing saving her hair as it is now - *I hope she gets her thyroid regulated - that helps, I've heard*.



It does to an EXTENT only. I have grave's (a thyroid disease) and am now balanced from radioactive iodine induced hypo taking synthroid and cytomel.  It still swings low sometimes and I have to be adjusted, and my hair gets brittle again.   It's still fake hormone and your body does not utilize it the same way. I've found that my hair is dryer and I have to go out of my way to keep it strong. If she doesn't know how to do that then she's lucky to have hair on her head. I've known people with my condition who I kid you not buzz it all off, and have low fades because their hair breaks so much. Heck I myself buzzed mine off and grew it out anew just because of this (I wanted to get rid of my relaxer and see if I could strengthen my hair from the start).

 I've found for me, I need really deep moisturizing conditioners constantly, and good moisturizers, and oils (coconut for strengthening and moisture, avocado for it's light protein strength, and I'm also liking argan oil lately), and then cholesteral helps too (medium/to strong protein conditioners make my already brittle prone hair break.  Major setback trying protein packs even adding moisturizing conditioners after, it's just a no no). It really was through trial and error that I succeeded. Most advice I learned here was counter productive (stronger protein!) to my progress, so I had to adjust for my condition. Now My fine hair (with lots of dense strands) is doing fine and my hair looks pretty thick. But I understand how women with thyroid conditions barely have hair on their heads, and it's not their fault. It's hormonally related.

I do agree she should probably stop dying it, and perhaps stop relaxing (or at the least tex lax so that she can keep it in a stronger state)


----------



## CurliDiva (Mar 22, 2010)

This looks FAKE to me....not becasue it is long, but because her hairline is so thin it loks "strange" that her hair which is processed  and bleached to such a light blond would be so thick (not dense) just thick yet missed a hairline.

I would suspect that her hair would look more like Tyra - thin all over.

I realy don't care one way or other, but my vote is that it is fake like her boobs.


----------



## afrikurl (Mar 22, 2010)

I also love Wendy... how you doin? She also mentioned that being menopausal has caused her hair to thin. I'm glad her hair is to her waist no matter how many strands make it there. You betta believe if I get one strang to touch my waist, I'm having a party!


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't her edges look EXTREMELY thin? I'm glad for her length but I rather have healthy hair and then long because if the health area lacks the length will follow


----------



## iaec06 (Mar 23, 2010)

here is  a link of how her hair was growing up.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=431528&highlight=wendy+williams


----------



## LeNghtyDreAms (Mar 31, 2010)

its her real hair, she mentions it on a show that her hair is really long but due to genetics it grows in really fine and thin so she prefers to wear wigs and pieces. Wendy is mixed ya'll thats why she's so pale, no make-up to brown her up! lol


----------



## lynnstar (Mar 31, 2010)

LeNghtyDreAms said:


> its her real hair, she mentions it on a show that her hair is really long but due to genetics it grows in really fine and thin so she prefers to wear wigs and pieces.* Wendy is mixed ya'll thats why she's so pale*, no make-up to brown her up! lol


 
Wendy has two Black parents.


----------



## Shoediva (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah she does have 2 black parents. Take a gander at her mom when she is on the show.  I bet her grandparents are caucausion or some other non black ethnicity.  Wendy Williams has always said her hair became thin when she was in college.  To add a Thyroid condition on top of thin hair is not cute.  The side effect to a lot of the medications that one has to take for LIFE is hair loss.

My mom has Thyroid disease. She had her thyroid removed 5 years ago and has to take medication and she has bald patches all over her head due to that medication.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Mar 31, 2010)

Wa-yell....her hair is longer than mine. It's longer than quite a few people's. Sooo....

I agree that it doesn't look very good, but if she has a condition, then she gets a pass. I'm really surprised that people are going hard on her like this too, because there are ladies here who have hair issues because of genetics, medication, or unbalanced thyroids and it'd be unthinkable to talk ish about their hair. It's not something that they can really control. So why is it okay to make fun of Wendy's hair then?

And as a matter of fact, she gets more than a pass, because if she isn't taking care of it and has a thyroid condition, and she's still retained so much length, then she better go ahead with her bad self. Because there are perfectly healthy people bending over backward, doing somersaults, protectively stylinG, DCing, cowashing errydamnday, taking all kinds of supplements and vitamins, using all kinds of herbs and spices, and running ten miles a day to have hair as long as that, and they still don't have it. 

So go head on, Wendy...I shake you warmly by the hand.


----------



## mush211 (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow!!! It's LONG. I love to c celebs with long hair cuz u always swear that since they all wear weaves and wigs that they don't have any hair


----------



## Solitude (Apr 1, 2010)

I think it's really commendable for her to show her real hair. I thought her edges were thin due to lace fronts, but the other explanations make sense as well. 

I don't think Wendy Williams gives a care about people's comments. She would never be as big of a success as she is if she worried about what people think. I'm wouldn't classify myself as a fan, but I can see how she became so popular.


----------



## kittykhat (Apr 20, 2010)

I love her hair color!


----------

